# Zinger Winger Pocket shot



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried the Pocket Shot from Zinger Winger? Just was looking at their website and ran across it. 

Here's the link:

http://www.zingerwinger.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16436&cat=0&page=1


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

I'd rather use a pistol. Pocket shot requires a two handed operation plus only one shot but it is cheaper than a pistol.


----------

